# PS3 Motion - who's getting one?



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

PS3 Motion is out next week so I'm gonna hold out for another week b4 buying a ps3 incase there's some good deals on. 

Who's getting one?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Na, I dont like having to swing my arms around like a LOONEY to play games.. 
Im gonna stick with my duelshock :O)


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope wont be getting it. And i think you mean Playstation Move.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Back to the future. 

"you have to use your hands. That things like a babies toy" haha

What's duelshock and does it come as standard with ps3?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Duel shock is the pad.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Playstation Move and Microsoft Kinnect are both for the family, not normal/hardcore games.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^+1

Not for me and its Move


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be getting it. Probably closer to Christmas though.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll probably buy it although not when it comes out straight away as I think there needs some clarification on which games need which controller -ie the main controller and the 'nunchuck' type on.

Quite interested into how it will interact with MAG and Killzone 3 (when it comes out)


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Bought one Friday and I'm impressed much better than the Wii (which never gets turned on) did mange to pull a muscle in my arm though!!! bought it 4 the kids and they luv it but u just cant help having a go.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

i played this at a sony press event.. its alot better than the wii.. The Fight thats released soon was really good to play.. ill be picking it up towards christmas i think.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> Na, I dont like having to swing my arms around like a LOONEY to play games..
> Im gonna stick with my duelshock :O)


Now that I had to buy a new PS3, got PS3 motion starter pack for free, I will see how I get on with it and post my views :thumb:


----------

